# дружбанчик



## PatrickK1

As in "Какой дружбанчик-то".

I can't find it in my dictionary...


----------



## Maroseika

Дружбанчик < дружбан (= друг) < дружба.
Дружбан is colloquial, дружбанчик - occasionalism.


----------



## PatrickK1

Maroseika said:


> Дружбанчик < дружбан (= друг) < дружба.
> Дружбан is colloquial, дружбанчик - occasionalism.



How would you translate the example? It's from the sequel to Irony of Fate, when the fiance walks in and sees Konstantin drunk, tangled up in the Christmas light cord. "What a friend"? That doesn't seem to make much sense...


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Дружбанчик < дружбан (= друг) < дружба.
> Дружбан is colloquial, дружбанчик - occasionalism.


*дружбанец*, as well. Also occasionalism, but seems to be spreading now and connotated to мат.

zzag's Journal
Подвалил ещё один *дружбанец* из голландии и слава богу разбил возникшую двусмысленность, а потом все разьехались. Моя подружка домой а русский голандец с её *...*
zzag.livejournal.com/ - 61k 

Типа РЭП - POWER RACING 
Жил я спокойно про стрит я не знал, пока *дружбанец* к заводу не загнал... Я прих. .ел от такого веселья, А брички какие, ну все загляденье. *...*
e001kx.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=328&view=getlastpost - 114k

два вопросика...... - Ukrainian Opel Club 
Только Павлик (который *дружбанец* армейский) умный: свою тачку дома оставил, а поехали на машине этого лопушка))))))))))) *...*
www.opel-club.com.ua/forum/index.php?showtopic=17841 - 119k

Центр Тяжести > Кража фототехники - Беспредел! 
"*дружбанец*" поди какой взял на время а книшки по фото не взяли? Baysky. 29.05. 2007, 01:28. 3,14здец *стопудова* кто-то из "своих"... Bomba! 29.05.2007, 10:11 *...*
bb.ct.kz/lofiversion/index.php/t166831.html - 29k


----------



## Kolan

PatrickK1 said:


> How would you translate the example? It's from the sequel to Irony of Fate, when the fiance walks in and sees Konstantin drunk, tangled up in the Christmas light cord. "What a friend"? That doesn't seem to make much sense...


It does not make sense, indeed, except of some sexual appeal connotated with diminutive ending. I would rather say: "Каков, а(, красавчик)?"


----------



## Saluton

Well, *дружбанчик* means, like, *fellow* here.


----------



## Maroseika

PatrickK1 said:


> How would you translate the example? It's from the sequel to Irony of Fate, when the fiance walks in and sees Konstantin drunk, tangled up in the Christmas light cord. "What a friend"? That doesn't seem to make much sense...


 Just a very colloquial "friend", maybe "buddy", and nothing else. I don't know what a movie you mean so can't answer better.


----------



## Saluton

Maroseika, the movie in question is Ирония судьбы. Продолжение.


----------



## Kolan

saluton said:


> maroseika, the movie in question is Ирония судьбы. Продолжение.


Имхо, сие творение смердит. Отсюда и *дружбанчик*. "Иронию" нельзя лапать.


----------



## Saluton

А по-моему, нормальное слово. Фильм не видел.


----------



## Kolan

saluton said:


> А по-моему, нормальное слово. Фильм не видел.


Слово, да, само по себе нормальное (хотя и стилистически сильно окрашено). Но рассматриваемое употребление его неуместно по смыслу (что к стилю это не имеет отношения.)


----------



## Saluton

И по смыслу, я считаю, подходит.


----------



## Kolan

Saluton said:


> И по смыслу, я считаю, подходит.


Как же по смыслу может подходить, если в данном случае невеста обращается к жениху? Какие они между собой "дружбанчики"?

"In fact, it is nothing more than a shameless attempt to cash in on the huge and well-deserved popularity of the original, which remains one of the favorites of the Russian-language audiences even after more than 30 years. "

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0987918/

Totally agree with the above.


----------



## Saluton

Она не к нему обращается, а разговаривает сама с собой. И "дружбанчик" здесь не буквально, а в более широком смысле, примерно "парень", как я выше написал.


----------



## Kolan

saluton said:


> Она не к нему обращается, а разговаривает сама с собой. И "дружбанчик" здесь не буквально, а в более широком смысле, примерно "парень", как я выше написал.


Хорошо, пусть в разговоре самой с собой - она называет жениха "дружбанчиком".  Но на "примерно парня" такое обращение не обобщается, так как это полностью искажало бы суть отношений. Так, вероятно, можно обратиться к любому парню (прозвучит весьма развязно в устах девушки), но не к жениху. Последнее возможно только в случае, если она перестала считать его женихом.


----------



## Saluton

И опять не согласен. Это же она с иронией (с иронией ). С юмором.


----------



## Kolan

saluton said:


> И опять не согласен. Это же она с иронией (с иронией ). С юмором.


Да какая тут ирония? Обыкновенное косноязычие и пренебрежение.


----------



## Saluton

А вот тут уже фильм надо смотреть


----------



## Kolan

saluton said:


> А вот тут уже фильм надо смотреть


Что же такого возникает, по-вашему, при просмотре фильма, что могло бы повлиять на интерпретацию рассматриваемой реплики?


----------



## Saluton

По интонации видно должно быть. В интонации содержится 70% информации.


----------



## Kolan

saluton said:


> По интонации видно должно быть. В интонации содержится 70% информации.


И по игре актёров, и из лексического анализа ясно, что фраза произносится с иронией. Однако "*дружбанчик*" (как и "дружочек" и пр.) неуместен даже иронически, так как подразумевает, что невеста больше не считает жениха женихом, что по фильму совсем не так. Подошло бы "милочек", "милёнок", любое другое из народных частушек. "Дружбанчик" в любом контексте годится только для такого собеседника, с которым у женщины не могут состояться интимные отношения, даже если она иронизует именно над ними. Иначе это звучит не иронически, а просто-напросто фальшиво.


----------



## Saluton

kolan said:


> "Дружбанчик" в любом контексте годится только для такого собеседника, с которым у женщины не могут состояться интимные отношения, даже если она иронизует именно над ними. Иначе это звучит не иронически, а просто-напросто фальшиво.


Могут-могут. Ты просто не знаешь.  Нормально это звучит. Что, по-твоему, интимные отношения - это СВЯТОЕ и над этим нельзя шутить? Если даже ты так считаешь, тех, кто с тобой не согласен, найдётся сколько угодно.


----------



## Kolan

saluton said:


> Могут-могут. Ты просто не знаешь.  Нормально это звучит. Что, по-твоему, интимные отношения - это СВЯТОЕ и над этим нельзя шутить? Если даже ты так считаешь, тех, кто с тобой не согласен, найдётся сколько угодно.


Кто угодно, может быть - не спорю, но по фильму, если говорит о продолжении "Иронии"Ю это не так, потому и фальшиво.

Вообще, весь контекст "Иронии судьбы" никакой, в действительности, иронии не содержит. Кассовая переделка фильма всё извратила, что, в частности, хорошо видно на разбираемом примере.


----------



## spicy2008

Saluton said:


> По интонации видно должно быть. В интонации содержится 70% информации.



Ну да))) Остальные 29% содержатся в body language  и только 1 % остается на смысловую нагрузку слова.))))))


----------



## Saluton

Про 70% я серьёзно. Это по данным исследований.


----------



## spicy2008

saluton said:


> Про 70% я серьёзно. Это по данным исследований.



Охотно верю. Так есть. А я скорее шутила, но в моей шутке только доля шутки.


----------

